# Old Surefire Value “smooth body”



## usnrigger (May 28, 2018)

Have a old Surefire. 

I’m not sure how to post photos now

I posted many years back, links have photos. 

Mainly looking for fair market value as well as level of desirability to collector 

https://ibb.co/gSv5TJ
https://ibb.co/hu5iFy
https://ibb.co/ck33Fy


thanks for any insight































<img src="https://image.ibb.co/mpGqvy/CEF3_B7_F5_3_A32_4835_8_F40_CE2_EB44_ECF29.png" alt="CEF3_B7_F5_3_A32_4835_8_F40_CE2_EB44_ECF29" border="0">
<img src="https://image.ibb.co/duViFy/A3_F2_FF08_9_C57_4706_A6_EB_52833_E0_C2_AD3.png" alt="A3_F2_FF08_9_C57_4706_A6_EB_52833_E0_C2_AD3" border="0">
<img src="https://image.ibb.co/dRkiFy/A19_E52_A7_4_BBF_4217_8184_9409_D91_D9216.png" alt="A19_E52_A7_4_BBF_4217_8184_9409_D91_D9216" border="0">


----------



## archimedes (May 28, 2018)

We don't discuss value or pricing in these threads

Photos and other discussion is welcome, however


----------



## usnrigger (May 28, 2018)

Okay, well then the scarcity of this item and how desirable it is to collectors.


----------



## archimedes (May 28, 2018)

I glanced at those links, but I didn't notice any photos.

Could you post some current pictures for us here ?


----------



## usnrigger (May 28, 2018)

See if new links work? Thanks


----------



## LiftdT4R (May 28, 2018)

They work for me. I only have a limited knowledge on Surefire lights so I'll post what I know until someone else chimes in. I think asking for a price is frowned upon on here.

This looks to be some variant of a 6R which was a 6P with an extension tube for an early rechargeable battery that is no longer in production. I've never seen one without any knurling on the main body or markings on the tail cap so I'm going to say that you have a very rare light. Because it has the shock absorbing bezel too I'm going to guess that it was a rechargeable light intended for a weapon mounted use.

The lights from the late 90s to 2010 or so seem to be worth the most money and have the largest collector following. This is most likely mid to late 90s if it's the same production time frame as a 6R. While it's very rare it's not going to be one of the most desirable lights. If you search ebay for completed listings of 6P classics and 6Rs you'll likely see a price of around $100 to $150. I think that's a good starting point for the light you have. It might be worth more if you could come up with more info on it because it I've never seen another like it. Without the info the price likely won't be as high though.

EDIT: I'm going to say early 90s because it has the smooth push button. The ones from the mid 90s and after had the grip pattern on them.


----------



## usnrigger (May 28, 2018)

Thanks for that info, hopefully someone can better explain exactly what this is. I’ve just been running it as a 6p with two 3v cells. I also got a IR cover for it


----------



## LiftdT4R (May 28, 2018)

usnrigger said:


> Thanks for that info, hopefully someone can better explain exactly what this is. I’ve just been running it as a 6p with two 3v cells. I also got a IR cover for it



That's what I've done with my 6Rs. If you pickup a 3.7V incan you can use a 16650 and never pay for batteries again. The battery will run ya about $7 an the lamp about $3 shipped. It's a worthwhile mod if you use it regularly.


----------



## usnrigger (May 28, 2018)

I might have to look into that, I suspect I could use it in my M2 as well

can you suggest a good place to purchase bulb, batteries and charger? What kind of runtime do you get?


----------



## LiftdT4R (May 29, 2018)

I use the KAI Domain lamps:
http://www.kaidomain.com/p/S001953.3_7V-12W-Low-Xenon-Bulb-Drop-in-Dia_-26_5mm

They have a ton of ~$10 LED drop ins too that are nice and will drastically increase run time. Their selection is ginormous.

I use Illumn for all my battery and charger needs. The Keeppower 16650s are awesome:
https://www.illumn.com/16650-keeppower-2500mah-sanyo-ur16650zta-protected-button-top.html

The capacity is the same as 2 CR 123s so you should have the same run time you do now. I've never measured the run time and I mainly use my Incans just around the house.

I have this charger and I like it but it's nothing fancy and isn't very quick to charge:
https://www.illumn.com/batteries-ch...charger-li-ion-lifepo4-nimh-nicd-charger.html


----------



## usnrigger (May 29, 2018)

Cool I’ll look into that. 

Be be interested if we figure out what it is exactly. I’ve been going through researching and haven’t seen a picture of the same body, one only a very few unmarked tail caps. 

Might just trade it off it off I need a EDC LED more, as this just sits on my desk next to my other oddity’s


----------



## bykfixer (May 30, 2018)

I forget the model number but I think it's basically the weapon version of the 6R. 

Is the bulb module an "R60" or P60?

Similar to this one....
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?444685-SOLD-Surefire-incan-650-weaponlight-SOLD


----------



## LiftdT4R (May 30, 2018)

usnrigger said:


> Cool I’ll look into that.
> 
> Be be interested if we figure out what it is exactly. I’ve been going through researching and haven’t seen a picture of the same body, one only a very few unmarked tail caps.
> 
> Might just trade it off it off I need a EDC LED more, as this just sits on my desk next to my other oddity’s



Cool, if you're looking to trade or sell gimme a shout. I have an almost brand new Surefire 6P bored by member Bugsy417 for an 18650 with a Malkoff M60 I am interested in trading and I collect some of the old Surefires.


----------



## baabootoo (Mar 18, 2019)

After trying to figure cwat I have also, I thought that they all had etching somewhere on the tailcap.


----------

